# Magnet to find property line pin



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have used a stud finder, to locate a buried line cap.

They work on the same principle as a metal detector the utility locaters use.

You know the area that it's in, just hold your stud finder close to the surface, and slowly scan the area, until you pinpoint the hiding rod.


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rental places should have metal detectors.
Newer magnets are much stronger than older ones. A rock on a string (or brass weight) and a magnet suspended from the same point might show a difference between the two. Never tried it. I know my plum-bob is brass just not sure where to get a good magnet.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Get the neighborhood site map, sometimes finding other markers up and down the street will help. They do get moved for some reason or other so proving it is as important as finding it.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Depends upon the depth. Sometimes they get buried deep.

If they aren't visible and even if you know the general area, they are still difficult to find without a metal detector. I searched for 30 minutes and couldn't find one of mine. I grabbed a metal detector and it was finding something where I was looking but I was down a foot and still noting. It was 1.5 feet down. It had been buried that deep while landscaping.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You might be able to find it just pushing the shovel into the ground and not actually digging holes.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure but zillow overhead photos with the property lines may help.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO the best thing to do is to use a metal detector. Normally the pins aren't very deep but as mentioned above landscaping can cause them to be deeper. Occasionally they get dug up. Easy to do in the fla sand. If you can't find them with a metal detector about the only thing left would be to hire a surveyor.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't think about it until Carpdad mentioned it but the surrounding towns where I was helping with house shopping all had digitized property lines. I don't think these were Zillow but did have overhead views where I could zoom in. Worked well on a couple of homes where the lines were not obvious.

Bud


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Our town has a GIS (Geographic Information System) site which includes property lines. For my own lot, they are not very accurate.

My property was split off from a neighboring lot over 100 years ago, and has been subject to a couple of changes since then. I've read all the deeds, and found some of the pins, and I know for a fact that whoever digitized this lot didn't understand the deeds. Not that I blame them, it took me a while to figure them out, and I live here!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Where are the plot plans you got when you bought the house.?

If you lost them, go to the Land Use Office and get a copy.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Fence contractors have a device similar to a metal detector...but a bit different. It worked for me, years ago to locate a surveyor's iron pipe. Call one up and offer 1/2 to 1 hour ....of his hourly wage to help you out.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If Cedrus is talking about what I think he is - surveyors and a few other trades use them also. Basically it's an ultra sensitive metal detector shaped more like a stick than the traditional metal detector with a 'pad' on the bottom.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

For strong magnets, look for the ones made of neodymium.


----------



## LuisSilvan (6 mo ago)

Good afternoon, it is very interesting to find out what kind of property you have and how you acquired it. Do you use a mortgage? I'm going to buy a property and I need to get the missing amount of money to purchase it. A friend advised me to contact Mortgage Broker Bristol  and then take out a mortgage, but I'm a little doubtful about this. Are there people here who bought real estate or something else using a mortgage? It would be very interesting to hear about your experience and advice on whether to take out a mortgage and what other ways are there to get money to buy real estate. Thank you in advance for any advice you have left!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

LuisSilvan said:


> Good afternoon, it is very interesting to find out what kind of property you have and how you acquired it. Do you use a mortgage?


Personal information is none of your damm business .


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Personal information is none of your damm business .


No coffee yet?


----------

